#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Drilling And Workover >  >  >  I need info about mud logging and litology interpretation

## mariosarmiento

I need your help. Somebody have books about mud logging and litology interpretation.



Thanks for your time and help.See More: I need info about mud logging and litology interpretation

----------


## anihita

as per you  requested, here are the materials for Mud Logging, principles and lithology idenfication :

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


All these files have complete information about mud logging, reporting and analysis with lithology identification

----------


## mariosarmiento

Thanks you so much...

----------


## braindrain

> as per you  requested, here are the materials for Mud Logging, principles and lithology idenfication :
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> ...





Sir all the links are dead please upload again . I will thankful to you........................plz........!

----------


## anihita

all the links are working fine, i have checked myself. download at will.

----------


## Humberto caceres

Hola  Mario:
El  mejor sowftware para interpretaci&#243;n de litologia es  Logplot  de rockware, lo puedes encontrar buscando en los search o en: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links].

Saludos:

----------


## Mithun Lakshmanan

thanku !!!

----------


## Humberto caceres

Dear MITHUMUD 
 In hot, for logging and litology interpretation are the  values  (Curves) that you have on the next  parameters: ROP, WOB, and Gas  Shows, is  only an aproach.
The  best way are  according with the file .Las from the E-Logs, Gr, Sp, Resistivity curves.
Could you send to me your E-mail  for more information

----------


## vanthodc

Many thanks, *anihita*!

----------


## perdanaraditov

some of the files link is unavailable..
I'm wondering if there are practical example of lithology reconstruction from mud log?
I would be very grateful if someone can supply them..

----------

